# Manolo Blahnik shoe jewelry



## Geek2 (Mar 18, 2011)

Manolo Blahnik partnered with Tous to create jewelry. I think the pump charm necklace is really cute and I wouldn't mind owning one. You can also get miniature pair of Manolo Blahnik pumps made in sterling silver for $355.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 18, 2011)

Those are really cute!!!! I'd like it even more if they put it on a charm bracelet.....


----------



## karen millen (Jul 18, 2012)

They are beautiful and cute.I like the manolo blahniks.


----------



## Encore DT (Jul 18, 2012)

Very original!!! I must say though, I'm a bit surprised that a shoe-type pendant is gaining popularity in the marketplace. In the past people have been so much more inclined towards the more traditional pendants (hearts, waves, etc...).


----------

